
Google Voice Makes Its Today Show Debut; Invites Start Going Out Today - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/25/google-voice-makes-its-today-show-debut-invites-going-out-today/
======
zeedotme
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=674036>

